# WTB: Advan GT 20x11 +15 x2



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, i'm looking for a pair of advan gt 20x11 +15 wheels, i won the fronts in an auction and before i order directly from advan and suffer the 6 month wait time i want to try my luck here, thanks.


----------



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

afffc231 said:


> Message [email protected] he had it for sale in good condition you can shoot him a text if interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

both of those were scammers DO NOT DEAL WITH THEM!!!


----------



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

yeah i found out 😄


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

going forwards if you have a concern, message me. The scamming is on an industrial scale right now


----------



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> going forwards if you have a concern, message me. The scamming is on an industrial scale right now


thanks, will do


----------

